# Just registered for 1st HT



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Well I just got Remmy signed up for our first HT's ever. We'll be heading down to the twin cities for the northern flight HRC's test (just haven't told my boss yet :lol: ). I signed up for the JH tests on sat and sun.

Any advice on what I should or more importantly, should NOT do as a rookie would be appreciated!


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Brody,

Good luck, and if you need any help training before you go let me know!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good Luck :beer:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

1. Take your time...make sure the dog (and you) are ready before you call for the bird(s).

2. It's a JH test....you are allowed to hold on to the collar. Do it....no matter how steady your dog is in training.

3. Don't release the dog before the judge calls your number (been there, done that).

4. Don't worry about heeling your dog before you take the bird. Delivery is to hand only (don't pick bird off of ground after dog drops it)...nothing says the dog has to heel. Of course, some judges are anal and want to see the dog heel and they'll mark you down some on trainability but if the dog delivers to hand you will pass.

5. DO NOT say "NO" to the dog. You will fail.

6. HAVE FUN! Watch out...it's addicting.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks for the tips and good lucks!

He finishes at heel with all of his retrieves so I think he would expect a happy bumper or something if I took it out before :lol:

Alex- I'm trying to get out to the grounds tonight and tomarrow. After that I have work every night until the test AND I have to move out of my house and into the new one before that weekend!


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Where are you from? I just went past the grounds and it's looking great! Wish I could be there, damn work. Let us know how you do and good luck.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Im originally from plymouth. I joined the NFHRA when I was back home for the summer when my dog was a pup, haven't been there since. I live up in Fargo now for school.

I had a dream (nightmare) last night that I couldn't even get Remmy to heel up to me to mark the falls, so we never got to run :lol:


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

How did the HT go this weekend Brody? Give us an update!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Alex, it is this coming weekend. I'm pretty excited, but very busy.

Tomarrow I can start moving stuff into my new house, and I have to have my current house ready for inspection by the landlord by friday afternoon! So I have a day to get all my crap moved pretty much.. And I have school every day, and work tonight and thursday night. I managed to get work off tomarrow night so I can get to the grounds one last time before the tests and have a chance at getting my stuff moved.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

It looks like somebody passed both days, Congrats :beer: :beer:


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Great job!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks guys! Did you see my post in the BP Todd?

He ran awesome on saturday, but then again the tests were a little easier then I had expected. Sunday wasn't as clean but he didn't do bad. He did a summersault on one of the land marks because he came over a bump and hit a ditch a little to recklessly  He started to hunt a little early because of it.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

You going to sign up and title that boy of yours for the test in St Cloud the 13th and 15th? Registration closes tonight. Guess I'm still a bit nervous putting my pooch in because I'm not sure what kind of marking she's going to bring to the line that day. Some days it's great, other days not so much.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I think she would have done just fine on the land marks both days Troy. The water the second day might have challenged her a bit but she seems to be improving nicely! I'd prob sign up for it with you if you decide to, otherwise I'm not sure I want to go down there by myself. Anybody know anything about the St. Cloud tests?

I am getting pretty anxious to get out fishing sometime soon as well.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I've got an idea, lets sign up for the St Cloud test and head down Thursday evening, sleep in the truck and test Friday. Then go fishing Friday afternoon and Saturday and test again on Sunday.

I'm in, let me know.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> Anybody know anything about the St. Cloud tests?


The grounds are really nice, I know you would like running there. I was there last Sunday and the grounds are in great shape.

BP?? I'm drawing a blank


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

BP=Bait Pile

Browndog, you going to be running your dog in St Cloud?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Chaws said:


> BP=Bait Pile
> 
> Browndog, you going to be running your dog in St Cloud?


 Got it....

No but I may be down there to work one of the days. I'm going to concentrate on running trials with Bodey this summer . He just aged out for the derby and he ran his first Qualifying 2 weeks ago at the St. Cloud trial. The next time I'll run him will be June 21'st at the Bemidji trial. He'll run hunt tests at some point but with gas prices the way they are you have to pick your poison. He's also not a dog you can run every weekend, he'd be a nutcase if you ran him every weekend.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Chaws said:


> I've got an idea, lets sign up for the St Cloud test and head down Thursday evening, sleep in the truck and test Friday. Then go fishing Friday afternoon and Saturday and test again on Sunday.
> 
> I'm in, let me know.


Done :beer:

Man, today has been an expensive day in the trip making department. Jumped on the St. Cloud HT weekend and also commited to a 8-9 day Sask trip this fall.. I wonder sometimes how much money and free time I would have to chase tail if it weren't for my hunting obsession.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Browndog, you should sign up for our Owner/Handler Qual at NDRC on July 11th. Entries close on July 2nd. You could also enter to run Master at the same time.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

I agree, the Saint Cloud grounds are in great shape. The water especially is really good right now. I was there 2 weeks ago, the derby dogs were REALLY REALLY good and fun to watch - lots of enthusiasm!

Good luck at the hunt test.


----------

